# Is there an app extract the contents of winmail.dat files?



## Olivia1 (Apr 26, 2017)

I use Mac for my works, I received a lot of winmail.dat files from the senders who are using Microsoft Outlook, but I don’t know how to extract and save it, the contents is very important for me. I need them to do my works. This question has been bothering me for a long time, I am eager to solve. Does anyone know what method can I fix?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

There are a couple options here for reading that file type on a Mac: How to Open Winmail.dat Attachment Files on Mac OS X


----------



## Olivia1 (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you very much to answer my question. I have not seen the way you said before, I have tried a lot of ways, and finally I found an APP which I can open and extract winmail.dat files on my Mac. It helped me a lot.*If anybody need help, I can tell you this app is* Winmail DAT File Viewer: Open DAT,XPS,MSG files. You can find it in Mac App Store, https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/winmail-dat-file-viewer-open-dat-xps-msg-files/id1030699881?mt=12.*
I really thank you for your answer, all in all, best wishes for you.


----------

